# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Zwakteaanvallen met gekraak in gewrichten, etc...

## Mirjampje

Hallo :Smile: , 
Ik ben nu inmiddels al meer dan anderhalf jaar ziek :Frown:  (Juni 2007 begon het) Ontzettend vervelend en helemaal irritant dat niemand kan vinden (doktoren) wat er nu met mij loos is. Anderhalf jaar geleden kreeg ik, zo uit het niets, ineens een 'zwakteaanval'. Zo noem ik het omdat ik er geen ander woord voor heb. Tot de dag van vandaag komen die 'aanvallen' nog steeds terug. Ongeveer 1 x per week. Met zo'n aanval heb ik het gevoel dat mijn lichaam helemaal uit balans raakt en door alle klachten die ik dan krijg heb ik soms het gevoel dat ik echt helemaal weg val. Dit is echter nog nooit gebeurd. Nog nooit flauwgevallen. Mijn klachten: ineens een versnelde hartslag, hartkloppingen, soms trillend gevoel in mijn lichaam overal, een intens zwak gevoel vooral rond mijn buik en borststreek, soms heel zwaar gevoel; uit een stoel omhoog komen wil dan haast niet lukken, kort en zwaar ademig, gekraak in mijn hoofd (zie ook mijn verhaaltje over krakende geluiden in mijn hoofd), ook tijdens die aanvallen extreem veel gekraak in andere delen van mijn lichaam; benen, handen, armen, etc, en daarbij ook een hele erge vermoeidheid; alsof ik weken niet heb geslapen. Na 12 uur slaap ben ik nog steeds vreselijk moe. 
Kortom; voor mij voelen die ogenblikken aan als echte aanvallen op mijn lichaam. Dat er echt niets uit al die vele onderzoeken is gekomen is voor mij dan ook een raadsel. 
In het begin van mijn ziekte werden die aanvallen afgewisseld met dagen van gezondheid. Op die dagen was het net alsof er niets met mij aan de hand was maar dit veranderde al heel snel. Vanaf september 2007 heb ik eigenlijk nooit meer een goede dag gehad waarop ik me echt gezond voelde. De aanvallen zijn nog altijd aanwezig en de tijden daartussen herstel ik nooit helemaal van die aanvallen omdat ik me dan nog steeds slecht voel...
De laatste twee maanden ging het ineens ietsje beter met me, sommige klachten werden iets minder, het gekraak bleef helaas wel gewoon en ook de aanvallen kwamen elke week terug. Een paar dagen terug (5 dagen) kreeg ik ineens weer een hele extreme aanval en nu nog steeds ben ik daar nog niet eens lichtjes van hersteld. Elke dag word ik wakker met een extreem kloppend hart en versneld hartslag, en gigantische vermoeidheid. 

Ik weet dat mijn klachten ontzettend vaag zijn... mijn klachten kunnen bij vele ziekten aansluiten en daarben ik mij heel erg van bewust. Maar ik hoop met dit verhaal toch herkenning te vinden... misschien iemand die ditzelfde heeft meegemaakt? Het gekraak in mijn hoofd en lichaam is een apart soort klacht en ik hoop dat die misschien herkend word in verband met de rest van mijn verhaal. 

Groetjes, Mir

----------


## katje45

Hallo Mir,

Ik herken niet alles, alleen die "hartkloppingen" en dan daarna heel erg moe zijn dat alles daarna nog teveel is. Heb er zeker niet zo vaak last van als jij.
Ik noem de "hartkloppingen" een soort van fladderen in het hart.
Bij mij komt het vaak als ik in een stressvolle periode bent geweest, dan stijgt mijn bloeddruk aanzienlijk. Als ik daarna in een meer rustige periode komt en mijn bloeddruk zakt dan heb ik er last van.
Hoofdpijn hoort daar ook bij bij mij. Heb van mijzelf een zeer wisselvallige bloeddruk die snel reageert. Snel hoog, maar ook snel laag kan zijn.

Hoop dat je wat aan mijn antwoord hebt.

----------

